# katyrc rebuild 1/8.



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Calling for anyone that might have a some time to help. We were able to get the track leveled and tilled up today. I still have some open areas that need some jumps. This is your chance to put your shovel where your mouth is. We will be ready anytime after 10..


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

See ya after 10am then...with my work clothes on...:work::work::work:


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

will there be any racing on the new layout before the HARC race?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll try to come Sunday.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

black05stxjt said:


> will there be any racing on the new layout before the HARC race?


Yes. Post soon as I schedule it


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

ok preferably next sunday so i can make it lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lets see how many people show up and help.


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to be there but i have had something that has come up. Im sure it will be another Morrow masterpiece.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Texans play at noon next Sunday.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow...things sure are QUIET on this thread, as opposed to the other Katy R/C track rework thread... LOL


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

how'd it go?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Wow...things sure are QUIET on this thread, as opposed to the other Katy R/C track rework thread... LOL


Motivational. NOT!

Selling my gear.


----------



## ScottyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Gary said:


> Motivational. NOT!
> 
> Selling my gear.


I'll give you $50 for everything.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Gary said:


> No.


$100?


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

LOLOLOL...I guess only certain people can make sarcastic remarks on these threads??


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gary-
There was a rather obvious difference in replies to come out and help re-work the track yesterday vs. comments submitted after the last time around. (See Mark's quote: "time to put your shovel where your mouth is")
I also don't understand why you should be so upset about it...


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

so hows the track looking?


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Gary-
> There was a rather obvious difference in replies to come out and help re-work the track yesterday vs. comments submitted after the last time around. (See Mark's quote: "time to put your shovel where your mouth is")
> I also don't understand why you should be so upset about it...


No they seem about the same. You keep stirring the pot between shortcourse track vs. 1/8 scale tracks on all Katy RC build/track threads.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

JustinK said:


> No they seem about the same. You keep stirring the pot between shortcourse track vs. 1/8 scale tracks on all Katy RC build/track threads.


Not even close... and I said NOTHING about SC vs. 1/8 scale on this thread...I also ended my comments on the other thread by saying we ALL need to put away our differences (based on 1st hand experience at Katy R/C, NOT heresay) and just have fun- if you misinterpreted that as "stirring the pot" than that's your fault. 
My comments here were made along the same line as Mark's but I don't see you guys giving him any grief???
Accordingly, I stand by EVERY ONE of my comments made on ALL threads. 
I do know I stirred some dirt along with a few others on Sunday, too...where were you guys?


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

black05stxjt said:


> so hows the track looking?


I'd say pretty soggy after this morning LOL:tongue:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Wow...things sure are QUIET on this thread, as opposed to the other Katy R/C track rework thread... LOL














ShortKorse4x4 said:


> My comments here were made along the same line as Mark's but I don't see you guys giving him any grief???


Mark does get grief but in a different way , When Mark gets done with a layout it is

1. technical
2. fun
3. fits both, shortcourse and 1/8 if there is enough land to work with.

you were getting grief bc your hard work was more tailored to shortcouse and not what 1/8 guys are used to running.

Tank and crew are doing the right thing by changing the track to "try" to suit everyone " notice I said try".

you cannot have thin skin in this hobby and coming on here and calling out people for not helping build a track and only complaining is not gonna help your track.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I have seen Mark put alot of effort in making layouts that will work with SC trucks and 1/8 scalers. He will do it up right.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

wily said:


> I have seen Mark put alot of effort in making layouts that will work with SC trucks and 1/8 scalers. He will do it up right.


+1 on marks layouts, but be ready to order some whaa-burgers & French cries for a few.. Some folks should remember there could be no track there at all... Thanks to tank, kellie, mark, Eric & the rest of Katy Rc... I will be out this week to help out.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

We're turning into Austin over here. I just wanna play with my toy cars! Lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Please let this thread go for a while guys until the layout is done and you can judge for yourselves. 

Why do these Katy threads always turn into a mess? Jeez


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

+1

let us know what the schedule is for preperation this week, i have some time thursday/friday morning.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Gary-
> There was a rather obvious difference in replies to come out and help re-work the track yesterday vs. comments submitted after the last time around. (See Mark's quote: "time to put your shovel where your mouth is")
> I also don't understand why you should be so upset about it...


I offered to help on another thread and was told not too. I don't want to stir the pot, but I have to defend myself.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=386937


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Update, WET. Lol. Tilling some more today, trying to dry it out quickly. I don't want to get ahead of myself but I think Friday will be the day for help, packing and laying pipe. 

I will update tonight after a good day of sun. Thanks to all the support.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update Tank - Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea if we can get it tilled and dried, Friday would be the work day. If we need to we can turn on the lights and finish. The goal would be to have the track ready for Saturday. Cross your fingers.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The track is being tilled again today. Should be ready to finish shaping the remaining jumps tomorrow. If you think you can or would like to help lets us know.


----------



## RCshortkorse (Dec 7, 2011)

What are the times r u guys lookn to need help


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

In the afternoon. I would say around 3 or 4. We plan to work into the night until it is finished.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm working 6 to 6 tomorrow, but I plan to come by afterward and help


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Any and all would be appreciated. See yall tomorrow


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

No go on the finish today, still wet in a area. I have lime coming in the morn to dry out and stabilize the ground more. 

Hope to be ready late tomorrow or for sure Sunday.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We couod use any help today. The track is dry. We are working into the night.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*help*

Hey Mark,

You going to need any help Monday? I should be off work Monday and Tuesday if youll be out there. BTW thanks for the parts, I actually did pretty good on the gear box surprisingly!!


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

what times will the track be open during the week (if at all) once yall get it done?


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

We are hoping to be open at noon Sunday. Worse case, maybe a little late but we can stay open later if we have racers.

We will be open Monday from 10-6. Track is 95% complete, just laying pipe in the morn. 

Could use some help if ya are bored at home. We will be there at 9am


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

How did the new layout turn out?


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

Katyrc said:


> We are hoping to be open at noon Sunday. Worse case, maybe a little late but we can stay open later if we have racers.
> 
> We will be open Monday from 10-6. Track is 95% complete, just laying pipe in the morn.
> 
> Could use some help if ya are bored at home. We will be there at 9am


It looks fast... I can't wait to try it out!

Unfortunately, I'm very limited on helping out, as I just had knee surgery (ACL reconstruction).

Will yall be open any time Tues thru Fri?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Layout is sweet. Y'all come out and help put a groove on it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We need help getting it run in. I will nack after the texans game. I have plenty of fuel to burn.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The game is on the pa system at the track. Great idea tank.


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

Track looks good!


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Jimmy Avila said:


>


Got one of the right side?


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

No right side. Lol. 

I want to thank Mark, Eric, Robbie, Rob, Jonathon, Robin and all the helpers that came out and put the hours in to build this beautiful layout. 

Mark, you are a master in designing great layouts, this one has WINNING all over it. Kellie and I,want to thank you and Eric for awesome layouts. 

THANK YOU again for all you do to make the RC scene what it is in our area.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats what I'm talking about, Good Work guys.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I REALLY like the step up mound in the middle. If you're practicing a little throttle control, you can downside it just right, and when you do that, it makes you feel like a pro and inspires confidence to attack the rest of the track!

You guys go groove the track in during the week......by Friday, this thing is gonna be dusted off and have some rubber on it and it's gonna be awesome!

Great job guys......sorry I was not available to help, will try my best next time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Still looks 10th scale friendly to me....lol. Hopefully I can get out next week.


----------



## pimprice (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome time today! I think its the best track to date. Has a little of everything.


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

Tank: are you and kelli gonna be at the track tomorrow? What time are yall open? Btw I have that body painted for kelli. I'll bring it tomorrow.


----------



## jcmgroom (Nov 25, 2011)

This is a great all around track, tech, hills, jumps, lots of turns, 1/8 and 1/10 freindly

Mark , you did a great job, As Always!!

It was a nice turn out today for the 1st day of the new layout and Im hearing tomorrow is going to be busy with the holiday , this track should have a nice grove in by next weekend.

My 11 year old daughter got hooked today on my D8 nitro, Look out everyone, LOL


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the support guys. I have never seen a layout thread go 6 pages. Yall are the reason we do this. 

Lets move the conversation to the HARC thread. I hope to see yall this weekend.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job on the track, it looks great!


----------

